# eye round for jerky?



## guvna (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm going to do some beef jerky on thursday and i figured eye of round might be a good cut to use. it's long and lean... what do you think? probably going to cure in teryaki. my instacure #1 just arrived today. BTW, the package of instacure says to smoke jerky at 200. any thoughts on that?
thanks,
guv


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 11, 2008)

I usually use topround--get it on sale at 1.99/lb.  I start my smoke around 200 then drop off a bit.  If i remember right, I give it 3 to 4 hours of smoke in the pit, then I switch to gas and ramp to 160 or so for a total cook of around 8 hours or till the jerky bends and cracks but doesn't break:-)

sms


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 11, 2008)

200 is cookin, not jerkin...


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 11, 2008)

Updated after looking at my notes

I don't cure my jerky but I turn out some pretty fine stuff. I Smoke at 160 degrees for 1 ½ hours, then fade from wood to propane for fuel to prevent over smoking,   Cook at 180 to 200 for another  3 ½ hours or till the jerky slightly cracks(remember it will dry some more after cooling.  Let  smoker cool with jerky in it.  Total rack time 5 to 6 hours, sometimes longer.  I usually do 12 pounds of topround at a time which yields me 40 plus food saver bags at 2.2 ounces each dry.


----------

